# Incoming...f300 198.0020



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi all, in a low point the other night I succumbed to the temptations of a well known auction site and now have an f300 Geneve on its way.

This means I will now find the two f300 cones I have misplaced!

Will post pics on arrival. Strap suggestions will be welcomed as I have a feeling the mesh it is on won't be great.


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

I now have a hummer again.

The mesh is a little light though it has a good clasp. Recommendations for a replacement would be welcomed.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I like the steel 198.0020 / 21 on black Denver calf:


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd seen that one on your electric watches site. Black leather does look good against the steel.

I quite like the mesh but not the flimsy yet difficult to operate clasp.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Great watch (and welcome back to the hummer club!)

You may want to consider having the bezel re-brushed (as it looks like it's been polished smooth) ... there's a guy on this forum who does a pretty nice job of that sort of thing!


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> Great watch (and welcome back to the hummer club!)
> 
> You may want to consider having the bezel re-brushed (as it looks like it's been polished smooth) ... there's a guy on this forum who does a pretty nice job of that sort of thing!


Thanks! You're quite right, it is a bit shiny. It was an impulse purchase and I thought I might have cause to regret it but I really like it on the wrist and love the way it hums.

It's even had compliments from the owner to one of the new 70s style speedmasters.

Those striations and the German day wheel are worthy of attention but I'm going to enjoy it a while yet.


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

I am now back up to the full complement of two Hummers.

A cone is what I really wanted and I'm really pleased with this one.

1250 movement, plain caseback. Many thanks to Silver Hawk for the excellent repository of information which stopped me from going "Oh no, what have I done?", having only just bought the Geneve.

I can stop now. As long as I stay away from the internet.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Be careful changing the date! Date wheels for crown at 2 models with all teeth intact are rare as hen's teeth!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> Be careful changing the date! Date wheels for crown at 2 models with all teeth intact are rare as hen's teeth!!


Not anymore...had some metal ones made! (only a few though)


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

You continue to amaze me with your ingenuity ...


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> Be careful changing the date! Date wheels for crown at 2 models with all teeth intact are rare as hen's teeth!!


Thanks for the warning! Every day I learn something new from the RLT forum!


----------

